

Smaller, cheaper, faster: Does Moore’s law apply to solar cells? - cwan
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2011/03/16/smaller-cheaper-faster-does-moores-law-apply-to-solar-cells/

======
washedup
Does Moore's law apply to any technology?

